# Here's a blue 09 built



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

For sale on ebay. Don't know why...


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

I saw one at Eden Cycles last week. Looks way better in person, the blue looked a bit darker.


----------



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

Good to see Orbea is keeping the 07/08 paint scheme for the 09. I hope they'll still make the white/carbon one. I want one.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

rollin nolan said:


> Good to see Orbea is keeping the 07/08 paint scheme for the 09. I hope they'll still make the white/carbon one. I want one.


According to the Orbea website, the matt black is the only 'color' available for 2009.
The blue frame above is a limited edition team 'Type 1' color for 2009 only. It is a completely different color than the pale blue of the 07/08.


----------



## El Diablo (Apr 8, 2005)

finally got my 09 orca built up


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

DamSweet Diablo!
Is that a 54cm?
What's it weigh? (as shown)


----------



## El Diablo (Apr 8, 2005)

weighed it three times because i couldn't believe it. 13.99 lbs and it is a 54


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

That's sick! A half pound less than my 57cm!
Congrats on a great build. :thumbsup:


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

Diablo your rig is the best I have seen. Oh my the LW's are a very serious wheelset. Wowsers.


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

Also if you don't mind how tall are you? Inseam etc. Just wondering. Noticed the bike is extended a bit. Stack / seatpost etc. ......


----------



## El Diablo (Apr 8, 2005)

I am 5' 11" with a 32 inch inseam. This picture was taken before I lowered the seatpost about an inch. The stack is a little higher because I am OLD.:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

tete de la tour said:


> Also if you don't mind how tall are you? Inseam etc. Just wondering. Noticed the bike is extended a bit. Stack / seatpost etc. ......


Fear not Tet, your 57cm is your correct size. (Just look at the post length and stack on the 54) The 54 would pinch you a bit too much. I know it's tempting but it's just a bit too much to ask of a 6 footer. Trust me I know :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

El Diablo said:


> finally got my 09 orca built up


Sick. Awesome. Bad to the bone. It's all that (as if your didn't know ) 
Congratulations :thumbsup:


----------

